# custom side exhaust suggestions



## GTOfury05 (Jul 12, 2010)

i have an '05 GTO with K&N cold air, pacesetter L/T headers, and pacesetter header-back exhaust. i would love to find a custom exhaust to do a straight pipe/side exhaust setup. or just a straight pipe setup...looking for suggestions for brands


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Spintech does a side exit exhaust and someone also sells sideskirts for it too. I belive PFYC has them. I've heard mixed things about side exits and drone though.

It almost always cheaper to have an exhaust shop just fab it too.


----------



## Ol' Yeller (Mar 4, 2010)

I have ridden,and driven a cammed/full exhaust etc goat with the Spintech side exhaust and the DMS kit. It looks good, sounds mean, but it's loud as hell especially inside the cabin. Not good for DD or long trips imo.


----------

